# First time in the grass



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

I took Herman out into the grass in a field near where I live. I think it might have been his first time in the grass (had him since march). For a normally exploratory hedgehog, he definitely was extremely cautious about the whole affair, which was pretty cute. He would only venture about 2 feet away from me, sniff around, and then hurry back to climb on me and cuddle. He did this 3-4 times before he just burrowed under my crossed legs and stayed there. Pretty cute hugh? Anyways, the whole experience tired him out a bunch, and as soon as we went back home he went right to sleep, and I snapped this picture:

http://web.mit.edu/icrust/Public/Hedgehog/DSCN0404.JPG

He's soooo sleepy


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute, he looks positively pooped. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't see the picture.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't see it either  

I think they done it on purpose
They block the pic from you and I shetland, they were afraid we would hedgie nap him :?


----------



## HedgasaurusRex (Jun 5, 2009)

That was my bad, I was rearranging things. The link above should work now.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful sleepy baby. Hmmmm well worth my hedgienapping list!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww he's so cute and looks totally exhausted!

shetland:
I think you and I need to get together and buy a "Hedgie napping bus"
And just drive across country together and pick up *ALL* of *our* new little hedgies!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey Shelby's Mom We'll be like Thelma and Louise! UhOh didn't they drive off of a cliff?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah it's gonna be fun!!!!     

I think your right... they did drive off a cliff :shock: 
Ok we gotta find somebody else to be like. :?


----------

